# ~!S!~



## Bearcat99 (Jun 13, 2009)

Greetings folks... 
I was actually looking for another forum that had a similar name.. I used to go there but I had some... issues back in November...  

Nuff said on that.............

I was in Microcenter today and I met a guy in there in the sim section who actually still does work for CFS1... handle of Ivan1GFP.. He mentioned a place with this name.. but I thought he meant the other place... but this looks different... He was looking at 46.. so of course that was my cue... 

Is this the same place that used to have pages that were tan in color... ? 

Anyway.. good to see so many familiar faces around .... be seeing you guys.... ~!S!~


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes Bearcat this is the place you were trying to find it just went through a major server update recently.
Some "repairs" are still going on from what I read.
There are a couple of stickes about it in the "News" section.

Happy to see you found this place and I am looking forward to your input.

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## Bearcat99 (Jun 13, 2009)

I sent you a PM .... 8)


----------



## ccheese (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum..... The new look is "cool blue" !

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 13, 2009)

Bearcat99 said:


> I sent you a PM .... 8)


I got it and replied. 

Not sure about your artistic capabilities but there is a banner competion going on at the moment for this site.
I don't think it has been decided yet.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/time-new-banner-pics-15956.html


Wheelsup


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to this fine forum. Happy posting.


----------



## Bearcat99 (Jun 13, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I got it and replied.
> 
> Not sure about your artistic capabilities but there is a banner competion going on at the moment for this site.
> I don't think it has been decided yet.
> ...



Hmmm really? I'll give it a shot.................. When is the deadline?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't seen a deadline mentioned yet so you should be good.
There is some of the competitions work already posted in the thread I linked.
Some initial reactions to it too.


Wheelsup


----------



## Bearcat99 (Jun 13, 2009)

I was considering doing something... but y'know... I dont think it is going to get much better than this:







BTW... I have also re-inserted this forum back into the Essentials thread..


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2009)

Bearcat99 said:


> ... I dont think it is going to get much better than this:


I agree, Clave's idea is definately a winner.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 13, 2009)

Clave's banner ROCKS.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome my friend. We are working on the forum colors. Hopefully they will ultimately reflect a WWII color scheme, but that has yet to be decided.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome Bearcat99.

I have to agree, Clave's banner is a great concept.


----------



## Bearcat99 (Jun 14, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Welcome my friend. We are working on the forum colors. Hopefully they will ultimately reflect a WWII color scheme, but that has yet to be decided.



Y'know Matt... the current colors are actually very nice... easy on the eyes.. and it reminds me of the sky.................


----------



## Amsel (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Bearcat. Welcome to the site. I was thinking the same thing about the blue color. Always enjoyed your posts at UBI and hope you can contribute alot here as well. Theres a good bunch of people here.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2009)

Bearcat99 said:


> I was considering doing something... but y'know... I dont think it is going to get much better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, there is, if only someone would put a G.1 in it  Welcome Bearcat


----------



## imalko (Jun 14, 2009)

You should check out Wurger's design... It too includes changing profiles (only Spitfire for now, but this was just for test purposes) and the background really matches the theme and background of the forum....
Of course, Clave's idea is nice too.

Btw, welcome Bearcat. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2009)

Yea, ol Bearcat was a previous member who got banned for alittle while for runnin his mouth in the Politics Section.... Now that that Section has been closed, hopefully we wont have any more problems....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2009)

G'day Bearcat, welcome from Oz...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea, ol Bearcat was a previous member who got banned for alittle while for runnin his mouth in the Politics Section.... Now that that Section has been closed, hopefully we wont have any more problems....



We will see, we will see...

Until then, welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Bearcat99 (Jun 14, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea, ol Bearcat was a previous member who got banned for alittle while for runnin his mouth in the Politics Section.... Now that that Section has been closed, hopefully we wont have any more problems....



Pffttt!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 Don't go there man. Let's just let that dog stay asleep.......... Can you do that


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2009)

Bearcat99 said:


> Pffttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't go there man. Let's just let that dog stay asleep.......... Can you do that


I can't. If you're the 'old' Bearcat, have the balls too tell us so we could do away with you now. If you're not, please weigh your words wisely because we have no patience for knob heads. I hope I've made myself crystal clear.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm glad to see him go...................again!

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

What the h*ll did just happen? Must have missed that or put it away somewhere far back in my memory.... 
On the other hand, I was very seldom in the Politics section.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2009)

It turned out he was the old Bearcat and his response to Les was, well let's say, less than reconciliatory. He could go play elsewhere.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2009)

He is the same Bearcat who was banned for telling other members they were racist because they did not vote for Obama. In his eyes if you were white and did not vote for him, that was the only reason for it. We told him last time to quit with the racist calling bullshit, he blew us off, he was banned.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

Would explain why I couldn't remember then Chris, was never there during those talks...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

His siggy tipped me off - almost exactly the same as before.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2009)

That and the fact all his details are the same as the old one. I will say I called this one from when I saw his first post, so I'm not surprised he has gone...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2009)

And just for the record;

I have no problem with someone who we banned asking to come back to this forum with the understanding that they will conduct themselves accordingly. I thought that would be the case with our friend. As stated, his response to Les was less than reconciliatory. At that point no second chances


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2009)

Heheheheheh... memories like oliphants.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## UrsaLeo (Jun 15, 2009)

> I can't. If you're the 'old' Bearcat, have the balls too tell us so we could do away with you now. If you're not, please weigh your words wisely because we have no patience for knob heads. I hope I've made myself crystal clear.



Balls? Let's see if *YOU* and your crew have the balls to let this post stand, or if you will choose to trash someone without letting him defend himself. We shall see.. and by the way.. I have indeed weighed my words wisely.... 

First off... I never tried to hide who I was coming here. My sig was the same... my name was the same.. as it is on every other forum that I visit. Initially I thought I was in another place.. as I stated in my posts.. Once I found out it was the same place I had hoped that things whpuld have changed, but I see there is still the same kneejerk reactionary moderation as before... 

Notice I did not use the term racist.. that is because that is a term that I do not use lightly... 

_*I dont know anyone here well enough to cal them a racist.*_



> He is the same Bearcat who was banned for telling other members they were racist because they did not vote for Obama. In his eyes if you were white and did not vote for him, that was the only reason for it. We told him last time to quit with the racist calling bullshit, he blew us off, he was banned.



I *NEVER* said that... or insinuated it.. Others may have interpreted it that way... but I never said or insinuated that.. 

*If that was the interpretation of what I did say.. then that was an erroneous interpretation of what I said. *

I may have said that a _statement_ was racist.... I may have also said that for many whites who did not care for then candidate Obama racism was an issue.. but I *NEVER* said or even insinuated:

_



In his eyes if you were white and did not vote for him, that was the only reason for it.

Click to expand...

_or that anyone here in particular _was racist_. 

*NEVER*

I don't know if there are archives available to those who run these boards.. but if there are *I CHALLENGE YOU TO FIND THE ALLEGED STATEMENTS THAT I SUPPOSEDLY MADE.*

If you find them then I will return here for one final post and publicly apologize. I don't think you will find it though. Because i never said it... 



> We told him last time to quit with the racist calling bullshit, he blew us off, he was banned.



Not true. "We" didnt say anything... I got a PM from one moderator.. who told me to apologize in a thread that someone made that I posted in. I went back and looked at the thread to see if I had crossed any lines... because _I am more than man enough to admit when I am wrong... especially on an internet forum.._ and I saw nothing to apologize for and I said so in no uncertain terms to the mod in question.. to which he called me a racist POS and I responded to that with a "bite me" and then he banned me. 

Period. 

The only thing that I can say in my own defense around this time is to point to posts on the same subject.. that got quite heated on another forum where I moderate. My responses in these threads are more in line with my whole attitude on the issue. Then and now..

www.mambla.org



> His siggy tipped me off - almost exactly the same as before.



_*That is who I am.*_

I use the same handle everywhere and I have used this handle for the past 9 years. You folks act like I tried to sneak in through the kitchen window or something.. There are folks here who know me and know that this must be a misunderstanding of some kind. 

I never said the things that I am accused of... _even if they were interpreted that way_. 



> Yea, ol Bearcat was a previous member who got banned for alittle while for runnin his mouth in the Politics Section....





> Pffttt!!!!!!!!!!!!! (BS)
> Don't go there man. Let's just let that dog stay asleep.......... Can you do that?





> It turned out he was the old Bearcat and his response to Les was, well let's say, less than reconciliatory. He could go play elsewhere.



Well I guess so... considering... "runnin his mouth"... _indeed_.... Just because I had an opinion contrary to the vast majority here... 

I have nothing to hide and I am too [email protected] old to start letting people pi$$ on me and call it rain at this juncture in my life... online or offline. And I certainly am not going to go someplace I am not wanted. I also will not allow myself to be treated like some snot nosed wet behind the ears forum geek either.. I won't be back... since I am not welcome here.. but you folks were wrong about me.. and you didn't even give me a chance to say anything... I was banned composing a reponse to FBJ's post to me.. 

It is what it is. 

Balls? Let's see if *you* have the balls to at least let this rebuttal stand. I won't be responding to it because I am sure I will be banned again.. and as I said.. I don't want to cause any trouble.. I came here because of my passion for WWII aircraft.. not to get into a pissing contest... or to be insulted... and I certainly don't want to be _anywhere I am not welcome_. 

As you so eloquently put it.. I *can* go play elsewhere... Lots of elsewhere's.. where my character is not impugned and I can still get my warbird/flight sim/history jones treated with much less drama. 

You guys have a nice place here and it is probably going to be a _helluva lot better_ now that you have shut down the politics forum and have chosen to concentrate on the thing that binds rather than distraction s that seperate.. and I wish you all the best.... 

~!S!~ 

P.S. 

*BB my offer still stands @ IL2 1946... Talk to wheelsup_cavu or catch me @ www.mambla.org if you care to take me up on it.*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2009)

Seriously, try decaf.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 16, 2009)

*Go get a crying towel and when you're done with it, shove it up your @ss...

Yea, I'm going to let your ignorant rant stand because I do have balls and its easy to show this forum what a moron you are, but you're gone again because you're too stupid to know when to keep your mouth shut. At least you're smart enough to know you're not welcomed.

I hope the door hit you in your @ss as you left the building. Perhaps it helped stabilize your IQ.*


----------



## evangilder (Jun 16, 2009)

<yawn> Was that really necessary? Sometimes it is better to take your licks and move on. I found life was much simpler when I stopped giving a rip what other people thought of me. If they like me, fine, if they don't, fine too. 

I doubt that you had 'forgotten' you had been banned from here, you were just trying to sneak back in.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2009)

This may be useless....



> Quote:
> His siggy tipped me off - almost exactly the same as before.
> 
> That is who I am.
> ...



I never accussed you of sneakin' in but when there are variables that make us recognize previously banned members, we take notice.



> I may have also said that for many whites who did not care for then candidate Obama racism was an issue



Even though politics is off the forum, I want to make this point - this was your ONLY postion and you continually pounded it without any understanding that unbiased "white" people could vote on issues and forgo racism. That, in itself, is predjuice and I can't stand closed-minded people. Racism, predjuice and stereo-types have no place on a warbird forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2009)

*yawn*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Even though politics is off the forum, I want to make this point - this was your ONLY postion and you continually pounded it without any understanding that unbiased "white" people could vote on issues and forgo racism. That, in itself, is predjuice and I can't stand closed-minded people. Racism, predjuice and stereo-types have no place on a warbird forum.



Ditto and that is why he was removed from the forum.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 16, 2009)

Memory like Oliphants. And to think I actually greeted him with open arms. His rant reminds of Lidicrous or whatevertheEff his name was. Another whackjob destined for the trashbin of history..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 16, 2009)

I wasn't here for the first banning of Bearcat. I didn't join this forum until several months later.

The Politics section was a hotbed that I avoided posting in after making one post that I thought had to be clearly understood as humorous.

It wasn't and I didn't want to add to any of the animosity that was already being bred there.

I know of at least one other person who was banned for his posts in that forum.

Which incidentally ran contrary to Bearcat's, alleged-since I didn't see them, views. 

All I can say is the Bearcat you are describing is not the one who I have "met" and had dealings with, here or at other forums.

He has alway treated me well.


Wheelsup


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2009)

I have seen, on many occasions, really good people change 180 degrees when discussing politics or religion...seriously.

BC might be the nicest human being on the planet, but has serious shortcomings when trying to make a point in a politically charged atmosphere.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2009)

Politics and Religions are perfect, until you get people involved.

Though I have to admit, I do enjoy the occassional fray.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2009)

> BC might be the nicest human being on the planet, but has serious shortcomings when trying to make a point in a politically charged atmosphere.



I agree and he seemed at the time to be a good addition to everyone here. But once he focused on that point about the Obama election it went downhill. No disrespect wheelsup, and he may have been all that you say, but I didn't see it at the time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea, its very sad. Its a shame people can't have more respect for others. not agree with them. but just show some respect and class.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Which is a great explanation as to why the politics section was closed down. It creates too much of a bad mojo.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2009)

yup


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 17, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I agree and he seemed at the time to be a good addition to everyone here. But once he focused on that point about the Obama election it went downhill. No disrespect wheelsup, and he may have been all that you say, but I didn't see it at the time.


None taken Njaco.

I just know him on three other forums and this doesn't fit with what I have seen elsewhere.

None of them have or had a dedicated Politics section which is where the rhubarb is said too have taken place while he was here the first time.

I am not impugning anything you say I just don't have the werewithall to confirm or deny any of the statements being made now that the Politics section has been removed. 

I understand you may have a different opinion about the person but he wasn't given much of a chance the second time around, IMHO.


Wheelsup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I understand you may have a different opinion about the person but he wasn't given much of a chance the second time around, IMHO.
> 
> 
> Wheelsup



That is because he was banned permanently the first time. We do not tolerate racist accusations by anyone toward anyone.

He was told that he could stay here the 2nd time as long as he did not resort to what happened. Dan even told him that this could hopefully happen since there is no politics forum anymore. Bearcats "pppffftt" post shrugging that off, is why he was removed again. That post was uncalled for...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 17, 2009)

And thus regarding his internably insufferable, extensively long panzyass rant...


----------

